

Major Internet Outage in China - jchung
http://www.sys-con.com/node/2938030

======
rahimnathwani
_At that very moment the Internet in China went down - with a few exceptions
(VPN users and those who had the DNS cached within their client)._

Hmm... perhaps I should stop using DNS to resolve the IP addresses of my VPN
servers. I thought I would be safe because I use Google's DNS servers but,
according to greatfire.org[0]:

 _However, during that time, we see that a lookup to 8.8.8.8, a public DNS
operated by Google, returned bogus results if the lookup was done from China.
In fact, the Google public DNS was not poisoned; the bogus response
65.49.2.178 could only have been returned by GFW. If the Chinese root DNS
server was hacked, a DNS lookup in China via 8.8.8.8 should have returned a
correct response._

I live in China but am away at present, so wasn't affected. Phew.

[0] [https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2014/jan/internet-outage-
china...](https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2014/jan/internet-outage-china-jan-21)

